

Ask YC: How did you pop the question? (to your co-founders) - wheels

There's a friend of mine that I think I'd really like to have on our team, specifically as an exec.  I've known him for years, he's already got one startup under his belt (as a founder) and he's got a good head for business.<p>I'm debating how to pop the question.  I asked my current co-founder via email, since I knew we'd see each other that day and wanted to give him some time to think about it.  How'd you guys do it?  Any particularly funny / successful / horrible experiences?<p>Edit:  I should have been more clear in the original post based on some of the replies:  We're already several months in and in beta, so we're not at the "I have an idea"-phase, but still pre-money.  This is someone I'd like to come in since I think he'd round out the experience that the two of us have.
======
apgwoz
I asked them to accompany me to the beach and sat there with them, trying to
get the nerves to pop the question. They knew it was coming, and after
fumbling around like an idiot for a little bit, I spoke the words

    
    
        I've noticed lately, that you've been lagging at work. You feel empty inside, and the 
        work you're doing is meaningless. I feel it too, but I also feel that together as a 
        team, we can make something. We can be something, and we can take over this damn world 
        and keep a portion of the profits. We can fix things--together. So, I'm asking 
        you...will you start-up with me?

~~~
maxklein
And he said - Our friendship is too important, I don't see you that way...

------
robfitz
i was like "hey, you want to start a company?" that worked pretty well.

or ask him for help coming up w/ a business plan. by the time you're done, he
has a sense of ownership over the idea and is [hopefully] excited about it.

~~~
PStamatiou
i spotted a fuzzwich t-shirt in the wild yesterday.. you guys are getting
around :)

------
portfolioexec
I'd suggest getting together for some social (basketball, a drink, playing
cards... whatever you guys do) and have a casual conversation. Never be too
keen to let others know what you're thinking. Once you've been hanging out a
little while, start bouncing the idea. As in discuss the business opportunity
and see how excited he gets about it - without actually mentioning that you'd
like him to join.

You know that he's got skills you need, but does he want to be involved? You
can test this by just floating enough information for him to have to work a
little to get more out of you.

This could then lead to a passionate, enthusiastic conversation and result in
the outcome you want. If he doesn't take the bait, maybe offer a little more,
but ultimately I think it means he wouldn't be right for the team - lack of
burning desire.

We always appreciate most the things we've worked hardest for :)

------
unalone
I talked to mine a little while after he got to college. I'd been there for a
few weeks, and we'd been talking about how dull college was compared to the
program we'd been at the summer before. (It was a very selective education-
intensive month-long course, and I think we'd both describe it as one of those
events that inspired us forward.) I asked him if he'd be up for trying to
launch a web site business, and he said "absolutely." And, after talking about
it for a while, we both agreed that if push came to shove, we'd both drop out
rather than abandon the project, if it ever seemed like there'd be a
foreseeable future to it. We'll hopefully be applying for this next summer.

I think you should try to get him excited with what you're doing, first things
first. If he's passionate about it then he'll be that much easier to recruit.

------
rodmaz
Just be direct and honest! Something like "You know, I always wanted to start
a company and do something exciting. I think we would make a terrific team and
would like to hear your opinion." Good luck!

------
arien
I had to talk to a coworker who had this excellent idea, but either didn't
realize it or didn't know how to "sell" it. So I told her, "this idea is great
because of X and Y, and I want to help you develop it". She thought about it
and agreed with me. So here we are trying to carry it forward!

I think you have to consider if your project is good enough for your friend to
drop his work and come help you. And then consider if you can actually find
the words that make him feel like that. But focus on enthusiasm and above all,
honesty :)

------
gsiener
If he's a good friend, he no doubt knows about your startup/venture already.
If not, start by giving him the details and presenting some of your
challenges. I'm guessing that he will have lots of ideas and solutions, and
will even follow up after your conversation with more thoughts.

If he does, then mention that you'd love to explore him coming aboard. Seems
to me you should be selling your vision and getting _him_ to bite.

------
terpua
Just ask. Be direct and don't tip toe around the subject. Realize that it will
be a hard (but rewarding/learning) experience.

Make sure you have founders agreement and a way to settle disputes so that
friendships aren't destroyed.

------
maxklein
Go out to a bar, over some drinks push the idea a lot, see if the other person
likes it. At the end, mention that if he ever has interest in joining you,
you'd like it.

